# John Deere 650 Brake Question



## Bob Hart (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I plan to use my John Deere 650 4x drive to clean out the bottom of my bank barn that has quite a few beams supporting the floor above. I realized I would need to use the brakes, which have never worked too well, to make sharp turns. I disassembled the right brake assembly and the brake drum fell out when I removed the cover From what I can see, it looks like the shaft that the drum is attached to has broken (Pics attached).
I have a technical service manual ordered from eBay....but any advice would be much appreciated.
I am guessing that the shaft extends to a gear in the rear end. I am hoping that with patience and the service manual I can tackle this myself.


----------



## David de Geus (9 mo ago)

Bob Hart said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I plan to use my John Deere 650 4x drive to clean out the bottom of my bank barn that has quite a few beams supporting the floor above. I realized I would need to use the brakes, which have never worked too well, to make sharp turns. I disassembled the right brake assembly and the brake drum fell out when I removed the cover From what I can see, it looks like the shaft that the drum is attached to has broken (Pics attached).
> I have a technical service manual ordered from eBay....but any advice would be much appreciated.
> ...


Hi Bob,
I have exactly the same brake shaft failure except the right side. Were you successful in getting this fixed? If so, when you ordered the part, what part number did you use? Also, how did you make out removing the remains of the broken shaft? I gather you would have had to open up the rear transmission? Any advice you have would be helpful.
Dave


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

David de Geus said:


> Hi Bob,
> I have exactly the same brake shaft failure except the right side. Were you successful in getting this fixed? If so, when you ordered the part, what part number did you use? Also, how did you make out removing the remains of the broken shaft? I gather you would have had to open up the rear transmission? Any advice you have would be helpful.
> Dave


As the JD650 is really a Yanmar painted JD green, Yanmar OE parts fit just fine. 






JD650: Yanmar Tractor Parts







www.hoyetractor.com













BRAKE SHOE


Check out the deal on BRAKE SHOE at Yanmar Tractor Parts




www.hoyetractor.com













Brake Stub Shaft Seal


Check out the deal on Brake Stub Shaft Seal at Yanmar Tractor Parts




www.hoyetractor.com





hoyetractor.com/PROD/SC-4305.htm

hoyetractor.com/PROD/CH14642.htm


----------

